# My Newest Hole in the Ground



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well the holiday time off ended yesterday and it's back to the grind again.  My first day back to work didn't produce any fish on break, but today I was able to put my latest lunch break obsession behind me.

There's a concrete irrigation box where a couple of water sources come together and are directed into a man-made channel that flows into my main farm creek, where I usually fish, via underground pipe.

This box has made me curious over the past few months and a short while back, I gave in to the temptation and actually fished it. Nothing happened the first few times, but I was sure something had to be swimming around in the pipes.

Eventually I got some bumps and break-offs and I even got to see a really dark brown for a moment before it shook off, but the layout of the box and the way it required me to fish it left a lot of the advantage to the fish instead of myself. Time and time again, I couldn't get anything to stay on and, of course, it became a daily obsession to try and bring one to hand.

Today I had a special feeling and tried the box again and after one typical bump and run, I got my prize.










Nothing too big, but I'm just glad to finally get something out of that hole in the ground. Check out that little box in the background! :lol:

Ah, fish. They're everywhere.

Oh and on the way home from work, I stopped at the park and had a quick visit with someone I had met before.










Looks like he lost some weight since the last time, but it's nice to see he's still around.

They both made my day, so I thought I'd share.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Made my day! You must get some strange looks standing over some random drainage hole with a fishing pole. Little do THEY know... 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hahaha, it's great! The hole in the ground is right on a busy corner and the looks I get are classic Whiskey Tango Foxtrot.

The park is another one where the locals all think I'm nuts. A couple of little old ladies on a walk got to see the spoils today though.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> A *couple of little old ladies *on a walk got to see the spoils today though.


That was us LOAH...nice job on the unlikely watering hole with fishies ya just never know where them fishies will be...South Dakota trip made me a believer in a cow pasture creek...oh j/k on 'that was us'...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> oh j/k on 'that was us


 :lol:

I'm pretty sure I'd be able to pick you two out of a crowd, plus these ladies asked if I was holding a bass (rainbow? bass? :shock: ). I would imagine y'all would have a better handle on your fish ID skills.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

LOAH said:


> Ah, fish. They're everywhere.


Ain't that the truth. I served an LDS mission in Thailand, and after a rain storm, I would see people fishing in the gutters, manholes, and storm drains on the streets. I've seen fish swimming in puddles between railroad-ties on train tracks. There is one type of fish that I would always find smashed on the roads between rice paddies after it rained; they could walk on their fins out of the water.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

You gave me encouragement to find inner city holes. I tried an appartment pond yesterday in SLC to find no fish and an angry old man that lives there that thought fishing couldn't be allowed there. I wonder what his issue would be with someone casting lines in the water? Well at least I had heard the boy scouts had hit it before so I was able to stad my ground and try.

I wonder how often people ask you "is that legal?" even though I am sure your spots are.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nobody has ever had a reason to question the legality. I'm always within 10-15 feet of a public road at these spots (except the park, which is totally public anyway). Culverts and such.


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

LOAH--hey, long time no post. I need more description of the catch for my inquiring mind. Did you drop your bait in the box and let the current take it underground? Am I to understand that this brown was inside of an underground pipe when you hooked him? Help me understand Obi Wan KeLOAH.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Never underestimate the urban fishery. I have stepped over old police tape to catch a native bonnie. Old tires, culverts and deceased winos all make great trout cover.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Dear LOAH,

I always enjoy reading your posts, and recently I've been following your blog. 

The passion you have for the pursuit and adventure of catching fish is inspiring.

Gracias!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well thank you, smoothie. I appreciate that you take the time to play along. 



dixonha said:


> LOAH--hey, long time no post. I need more description of the catch for my inquiring mind. Did you drop your bait in the box and let the current take it underground? Am I to understand that this brown was inside of an underground pipe when you hooked him? Help me understand Obi Wan KeLOAH.


Howdy!

Yeah, the way that box has to be fished is with something that can be dropped in, sink a little, but still be able to get sucked into the pipe by the current. Not every drop makes it into the pipe, so it makes it a bit of a challenge.

I'll let the line pull out freely from my bale for about 30 seconds (which lets me know if it's actually getting into the pipe), shut my bale, and crank it back very slowly, anticipating resistance at any time. I usually get about half my line back before the tug. I've missed about 10/12 tugs and only gotten this one fish to stay on long enough to grab it. The force is weak with me.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If this is the same water you frequent that's awesome. I have caught fish from that ditch clear up into town when I was a kid. Everyone would laugh but they are there. Nice job!


----------

